# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Bus & Cable Car Simulator - San Francisco

## mixalis47

καλησπέρα παιδιά ..όπως λέει και ο τίτλος προκεται για bus simulator  παιχνίδι ,έχω ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα όσο αφορά με τα καύσιμα ,ένας φίλος μου έδωσε να δω αυτό το βίντεο  ..


δεν ξέρω ποιο πλήκτρο να πατήσω για να βάλω καύσιμα, να φανταστείτε έχω δοκιμάσει τα όλα τα πλήκτρα μαζί με το mouse...tipota......στο βίντεο λέει σε ένα σημείο να πατήσω Αριστερό κουμπί του ποντικιού(DRUCKE "LINKE MAUSTASTE" UM ZU TANKEN)..ξέρει μήπως κάποιος πως γίνετε να βάλω καύσιμα ? ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## mixalis47

κάποιος που να ξέρει τι σκατά συνδυασμό πλήκτρον πατάω ?  :Sad:

----------


## her

> έχω ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα ...


με τρόμαξες με αυτο το σοβαρό πρόβλημα που εχεις...

----------


## mixalis47

μπράβο...η καλύτερη απάντηση που μου έδωσαν ως στιγμής....

----------


## mixalis47

έλα μια προσπάθεια όλοι μαζί να βρούμε την λύση.....

----------


## mixalis47

ούτε ένας δεν παίζει αυτό το simulator?

----------

